# Some good DVC exchanges on RCI - Thoughts?



## TravelTime (Sep 16, 2018)

On RCI, I think I found some potentially good exchanges for DVC points. The ones I think might be okay are:

- Hilton properties esp NYC but also Hawaii and Miami Beach
- Grand Luxxe Spa units  and 3-4 bedroom units (except RCI charges a high resort fee that might not make it worth it)
- Garzas Blancas - maybe? Depends on unit size, I think
- Bouganvillias Vacation Club - some good cash prices on RCI and using DVC points is about the same price

What are you thoughts on these exchanges? I am just looking for more ways to use my DVC points in the future for equivalent quality trades that still cost less that renting on Expedia or elsewhere. The way I look at it, if I can use my DVC points for a fair trade, then that is okay.


----------



## Dean (Sep 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> On RCI, I think I found some potentially good exchanges for DVC points. The ones I think might be okay are:
> 
> - Hilton properties esp NYC but also Hawaii and Miami Beach
> - Grand Luxxe Spa units  and 3-4 bedroom units (except RCI charges a high resort fee that might not make it worth it)
> ...


You'll have to decide.  I'd compare to the value of the DVC points, that's in the range of $15 per point.  You have a number of timeshare options though all seem to be high end.  My view is that I would not use DVC for lower end options I could get easily other ways.  I certainly wouldn't use for MX as there are a ton of great options you can get on the cheap other ways.  High end options during peak times are a good value but that's about it.  You may want to look at independent exchange companies like SFX or similar to give you access to RCI type options.  Or even just buy something that gives you access to RCI more easily and cheaply if that's important to you.  If you can find getaways that work, no reason not to do so, but using DVC points is often going to be throwing money away.  The last time I went to MX I stayed 2 weeks that would have been 1500 DVC points and cost me well under $1K even including the underlying timeshare costs for both weeks (registry collection).


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 18, 2018)

Dean said:


> You'll have to decide.  I'd compare to the value of the DVC points, that's in the range of $15 per point.  You have a number of timeshare options though all seem to be high end.  My view is that I would not use DVC for lower end options I could get easily other ways.  I certainly wouldn't use for MX as there are a ton of great options you can get on the cheap other ways.  High end options during peak times are a good value but that's about it.  You may want to look at independent exchange companies like SFX or similar to give you access to RCI type options.  Or even just buy something that gives you access to RCI more easily and cheaply if that's important to you.  If you can find getaways that work, no reason not to do so, but using DVC points is often going to be throwing money away.  The last time I went to MX I stayed 2 weeks that would have been 1500 DVC points and cost me well under $1K even including the underlying timeshare costs for both weeks (registry collection).



I was looking at the cost of my points and assuming approx $7 per point in trying to come up with equivalent points based on my DVC MF per point. I assume you are assuming that one could get $15 pp on the rental market. I would never net $15 a point even renting them myself. If I rent points through a broker and deduct the $7 pp I am paying in MFs and then pay federal and state income taxes on my profit, I am only netting about $3.50-$4.50 pp.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2018)

Of course, I would never do that because Disney is too valuable to deposit into RCI.  You can definitely get $15 per point.  I get $17 per point for mine, and I just advertise on Craig's List.  I see no reason for you to deposit to RCI.


----------



## Dean (Sep 18, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I was looking at the cost of my points and assuming approx $7 per point in trying to come up with equivalent points based on my DVC MF per point. I assume you are assuming that one could get $15 pp on the rental market. I would never net $15 a point even renting them myself. If I rent points through a broker and deduct the $7 pp I am paying in MFs and then pay federal and state income taxes on my profit, I am only netting about $3.50-$4.50 pp.


Since you're giving up the points and paying the dues, you'd have to count the full value of the points, not just the difference.  You could use $13 a point if you want to include taxes.  So on a 1 BR for a week you're looking at around $2000K when you use DVC points depending on the specifics you use.  A common mistake some make with DVC is looking at what they paid, not what their worth.  For something so liquid, that's a poor choice.  In addition one has to be wary of AI options, the costs for the AI is often more than the total if you just booked it independently, esp for MX & Dominican.  There are some good options out there but mostly for an ongoing search put in way in advance.  For any ongoing options I'd look at using what you have, independents and/or buying an RCI type option.


----------



## JohnB3 (Sep 19, 2018)

I agree with Dean, I picked up a cheap Grandview 122,000 RCI point contract to go with my DVC contract.  I rent any excess DVC points (although it seems like I'm using most of them at Disney so extras are getting rare ) with Davids and use my RCI points for exchanges.  I was able to buy my Grandview contract with the proceeds from renting some points I could not use.  IMHO, I think the RCI exchange option is good for extra vacations and last minute getaways but a poor use for DVC points


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 22, 2018)

Imho I would never exchange my dvc points through RCI, I would rather just rent them and use that money against a rental of my choice. 

If I should even consider exchanging, it should be because my points would otherwise expire and renting would not be an option. 

Assuming I would need to exchange or otherwise loose my points I would look at some of the “RCI select” resorts/hotels as they have more inventory and seems more “high end” than most others RCI inventory. “RCI select” inventory seems only available for dvc owners and not other RCI members.


----------



## Cyberc (Sep 22, 2018)

JohnB3 said:


> I agree with Dean, I picked up a cheap Grandview 122,000 RCI point contract to go with my DVC contract.  I rent any excess DVC points (although it seems like I'm using most of them at Disney so extras are getting rare ) with Davids and use my RCI points for exchanges.  I was able to buy my Grandview contract with the proceeds from renting some points I could not use.  IMHO, I think the RCI exchange option is good for extra vacations and last minute getaways but a poor use for DVC points




I’m with you on this one - I own an annual and an EOY grandview they are best/cheapest to exchange with.


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I was looking at the cost of my points and assuming approx $7 per point in trying to come up with equivalent points based on my DVC MF per point. I assume you are assuming that one could get $15 pp on the rental market. I would never net $15 a point even renting them myself. If I rent points through a broker and deduct the $7 pp I am paying in MFs and then pay federal and state income taxes on my profit, I am only netting about $3.50-$4.50 pp.





rickandcindy23 said:


> Of course, I would never do that because Disney is too valuable to deposit into RCI.  You can definitely get $15 per point.  I get $17 per point for mine, and I just advertise on Craig's List.  I see no reason for you to deposit to RCI.



I’m surprised by the reticence to renting out your Disney Vacation Club points. I have rented all my BCV points out for 2018 and 2019. (I gave my OKW contracts to my son so I have half the points I used to own). I rent them by myself. I used a broker once and it drove me crazy.  I was doing all the work- in making the reservation, adding the dining plan, getting the Magical Express, editing the room occupants etc. If I was doing all that work then I’ll be darned if I’d pay someone to broker my points for me. 


I definitely agree... using your points for RCI exchanges, except for a property worth $17 a point, which _might_ be an Hawaiian or New York City Hilton, is impractical. 

I, too, bought a Grandview Las Vegas, with 122,000 RCI points and 122,000 banked points, on eBay three or four years ago.  I have been able to trade to Disney’s Saratoga Springs Resort four times and I wasn’t even trying.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 8, 2018)

icydog said:


> I’m surprised by the reticence to renting out your Disney Vacation Club points. I have rented all my BCV points out for 2018 and 2019. (I gave my OKW contracts to my son so I have half the points I used to own). I rent them by myself. I used a broker once and it drove me crazy.  I was doing all the work- in making the reservation, adding the dining plan, getting the Magical Express, editing the room occupants etc. If I was doing all that work then I’ll be darned if I’d pay someone to broker my points for me.
> 
> 
> I definitely agree... using your points for RCI exchanges, except for a property worth $17 a point, which _might_ be an Hawaiian or New York City Hilton, is impractical.
> ...



I have no experience or interest in renting out points or weeks. Plus the profit margin on rentals is minimal to me. I would only do it if I were going to lose my points if I do not rent them. So I might consider doing it in the future rather than lose my timeshares entirely.


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I have no experience or interest in renting out points or weeks. Plus the profit margin on rentals is minimal to me. I would only do it if I were going to lose my points if I do not rent them. So I might consider doing it in the future rather than lose my timeshares entirely.


That’s fine.  I used to feel that way too.  Now I rent my points out rather than lose them.  Just like you suggested.


----------



## icydog (Oct 8, 2018)

But to use your valuable points on an RCI exchange makes very little sense to me. If you really wanted to go to those resorts then rent your points out, pay cash to an owner of one of those resorts, and use the extra money you get from the rental to pay for your airfare and food.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 8, 2018)

icydog said:


> But to use your valuable points on an RCI exchange makes very little sense to me. If you really wanted to go to those resorts then rent your points out, pay cash to an owner of one of those resorts, and use the extra money you get from the rental to pay for your airfare and food.



I agree with you. It does make more sense to rent out rather than lose them. Or use the cash to buy a different vacation. I would definitely do this in the future.


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 8, 2018)

I think I might need to rent out some points since I will have an excess beyond what I can use. Any advice on where to post points for rent if I do it myself? Also does anyone have sample rental agreements? I appreciate any advice you can provide.


----------



## Dean (Oct 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I agree with you. It does make more sense to rent out rather than lose them. Or use the cash to buy a different vacation. I would definitely do this in the future.


It makes sense to rent them rather than use them for anything that's a significantly lower $$$ value assuming we're talking more than just a few points.  In this sense DVC is unlike any other timeshare in that points can easily be turned in to cash almost automatically.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Oct 9, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> I think I might need to rent out some points since I will have an excess beyond what I can use. Any advice on where to post points for rent if I do it myself? Also does anyone have sample rental agreements? I appreciate any advice you can provide.


I would check out www.disboards.com which is a dvc users board. I rent my excessive DVC points there!


----------



## Tn1911 (Nov 15, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> On RCI, I think I found some potentially good exchanges for DVC points. The ones I think might be okay are:
> 
> - Hilton properties esp NYC but also Hawaii and Miami Beach
> - Grand Luxxe Spa units  and 3-4 bedroom units (except RCI charges a high resort fee that might not make it worth it)
> ...


Hey what if you could find a owner that owns Hilton or a Marriot to te dadd with??


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 15, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> Hey what if you could find a owner that owns Hilton or a Marriot to te dadd with??



I own Marriott. Not sure I understand what you mean?


----------



## Tn1911 (Nov 15, 2018)

Like if a DVC member wanted to go to Hilton or Westin place. Do a  trading with a owner of those properties instead of RCI. Were do you do something like that so it can be apples to apples.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 15, 2018)

I would like to see RCI with NO DVC deposits, and that means I want to see all DVC owners using their points or renting them and not doing the hard-up thing by depositing points.  I would like these DVC owners to say that they won't deposit to RCI because there is not much for them to get in return, but II has Marriott, Westin, Hyatt and Sheraton.  Those are just better options for exchange. 

But that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Panina (Nov 15, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would like to see RCI with NO DVC deposits, and that means I want to see all DVC owners using their points or renting them and not doing the hard-up thing by depositing points.  I would like these DVC owners to say that they won't deposit to RCI because there is not much for them to get in return, but II has Marriott, Westin, Hyatt and Sheraton.  Those are just better options for exchange.
> 
> But that isn't going to happen.


I feel the same with hgvc.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> Were do you do something like that so it can be apples to apples.


RCI.


----------



## Tn1911 (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm talking owner to owner taking out RCI fees lol.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 16, 2018)

You can join TUG and post in the marketplace


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2018)

Tn1911 said:


> Like if a DVC member wanted to go to Hilton or Westin place. Do a  trading with a owner of those properties instead of RCI. Were do you do something like that so it can be apples to apples.


You really can’t unless you own something that wouldnt’ make sense exchanging otherwise like Maui during peak times.  If it’s apples to apples size and length of stay, it’s not going to be like for like value wise.  I feel those that are most successful doing private trades for DVC are those who realize the lay of the land and are willing to compromise in some areas of unit size, length of stay or are willing to pony up additional $$$.  Those who don’t want to do that and don’t have something where the same would be true using RCI or II (Maui Marriott example) simply aren’t likely to have any chance of success.  To expect to not compromise in some way is being unrealistic.  Even using RCI it’s often more points or TPU than what you own so you have to trade like 2 for 1 anyway.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 16, 2018)

Well, I think there are many more locations that I would trade into, other than just Maui.  

We have a week at Marriott's Crystal Shores, Marco Island, for mid-January, which is very valuable.  It took a 2 bedroom Marriott to get it.  I think that would be a decent trade for a Disney reservation.  

Marriott resorts command high rental rates, generally.  I am glad I don't have to pay to rent a 2 bedroom anywhere.


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, I think there are many more locations that I would trade into, other than just Maui.
> 
> We have a week at Marriott's Crystal Shores, Marco Island, for mid-January, which is very valuable.  It took a 2 bedroom Marriott to get it.  I think that would be a decent trade for a Disney reservation.
> 
> Marriott resorts command high rental rates, generally.  I am glad I don't have to pay to rent a 2 bedroom anywhere.


Maui was an example but truly equivalent trades even within Marriott are limited. Some resorts and weeks rent for high amounts but most don’t compared to DVC.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 16, 2018)

I think the best way to do this is by renting. That way it is a fair exchange.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 17, 2018)

The rub is that most TUGgers don't want a fair exchange. They want a good deal.


----------



## Dean (Nov 17, 2018)

bnoble said:


> The rub is that most TUGgers don't want a fair exchange. They want a good deal.


 Exactly. They also have a sense of fairness that does not fit into this equation for example two bedroom for two bedroom.


----------

